# What Controller is best?



## fevoris (Sep 22, 2008)

I am using the complete EM1/EM2 elect drive system all the way through the front wheels in a kit car and plan to run it full EV. I will nee a way to control the speed for these 44hp 273v motors---what would be best to use?


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Didn't the motor come with a speed controller in the Prius? I would think that's what you'll need.


----------



## fevoris (Sep 22, 2008)

The Prius is controled by computer and I am using none of the Prius computers so I need a controller.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

You might have a problem then since it's my understanding that in most cases AC motors need a controller designed specifically for that motor.


----------

